# Is Garmin worth the risk ?



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

I took a trip to Cabelas today to get info on the new lorance and humminbird SI units.
The man I spoke to introduced me to the Garmin echomap units . I have to say I was amazed with the features and price vs the humminbird helix units I was considering( helix 7 & 9 units). Then I found some some threads on here talking Garmin and like what I read. I also link the Panoptix as an add on ( expensive but cool) So anyone who has made the transition To Garmin I wanted ask - was it worth it and are you happy with the Garmin? I was looking at the echomap 73sv /93sv models


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two of the 93SV's, I like them, very easy user interface. I've used Lowrance forever and still do. I purchased the Garmin just for the Livescope but I would have no issue switching over on all of my units at some point.

I also believe Garmin has the best customer service of any of the companies.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Garmin number 1 in my opinion, look at at the bluewater guys


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wouldn't purchase anything but Garmin. Easy to operate and far superior mounting components, especially the DS/SS transducer.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

2 garmins on my boat front unit is an echo map dv used for navigation and finding my way back , tracks ect, the other one is a 7 for zoning in on fish lol mounted in back so we can watch while fishing. love those garmin. took the birds out years ago and gave them away lol


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah between threads on here and the videos on YouTube I think I’m sold on a Garmin unit. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If your anywhere near Central Ohio I'd be glad to take you out and let you see how they work. Be advised I just installed them so I dont know all the ins and outs. Might even get out the owners manual..


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually just received my new Garmin Echo 73sv today from Cabelas. They have them on sale for $499. I can't wait to get out and try it. I am looking to purchase a Hobie Outback this spring and will mount it on the yak. I couldn't pass up the deal especially based on what I have read online about them.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> I actually just received my new Garmin Echo 73sv today from Cabelas. They have them on sale for $499. I can't wait to get out and try it. I am looking to purchase a Hobie Outback this spring and will mount it on the yak. I couldn't pass up the deal especially based on what I have read online about them.


Which transducer came with it ?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Which transducer came with it ?


It came with the CV52HW-TM. The newer model which is $750 has the GT52 transducer. For me, I am fine without the latest and greatest (still very good) for $250 less. The unit can still integrate with panoptix as well. I would likely wait for the price of the panoptix to come down. With the pace of technology changes, the panoptix will likely be $500 cheaper in 6 months.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"With the pace of technology changes, the panoptix will likely be $500 cheaper in 6 months."

That is when i will start thinking about it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Let me add I got the echo 93sv and the transducer was not compatible with a thru the hull... bought a gt8th and had to buy a new side view for the transom mount. So I have an extra sideview if anyone needs one.. I like the thru the hull as I can go any speed and get a reading. ON the transom you had to be idling.


----------

